# Recommendations for Conch Charters, others?



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

I am considering chartering in BVI during early January 2013.

Does anyone have a recent review of Conch Charters, or other similar small charter operators in BVI? I've seen some posts up here that seem to indicate Conch may be going downhill, and would like to know if they've turned it around. 

I would prefer responses from people with post counts over 100. Please do not post if you 1) registered for the sole purpose of trashing them or 2) work for the company by spamming the forum with fake praise. I will look at the posting history of each response to determine whether you fit #1 or #2.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

I have no info on Conch but can tell you that your best resource is to work with Ed Hamilton yacht charters. They will find you the right boat at the right price. I have worked with them a few times and have always had a great experience.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

TakeFive said:


> I am considering chartering in BVI during early January 2013.
> 
> Does anyone have a recent review of Conch Charters, or other similar small charter operators in BVI? I've seen some posts up here that seem to indicate Conch may be going downhill, and would like to know if they've turned it around.
> 
> I would prefer responses from people with post counts over 100. Please do not post if you 1) registered for the sole purpose of trashing them or 2) work for the company by spamming the forum with fake praise. I will look at the posting history of each response to determine whether you fit #1 or #2.


On the other very similar post of yours, Zanshin gave you an excellent suggestion. TTOL is the best resource I know of to get current info on anything going on in the BVI.

It also looks like I am able to to pass your listed requirements. I think CYOA in St Thomas is the best!!! (You should have added a #3 to eliminate those of us who work for charter companies)

I do not believe any charter company does a "bad" business for long or they are out of business. Could you be more specific as to what "going downhill" means?

If you have any specific questions, I would be glad to give an honest unbiased answer. Enjoy your trip with whomever you charter with.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I agree with Treilly about Ed Hamilton. I worked with them previously and as far as customer service, you can beat their personalized approach. 

Dave


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

You might want to take a look at: "Stay Away from Conch Charters"


----------



## jkimberly (Jun 18, 2008)

+2 for Ed-Hamilton Co.

Working with them now for an upcoming charter July 2013. They provide a great service, review many boats from different companies chartering there and are a great resource. 

Joh Kimberly


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

My sincere thanks to all of you who provided suggestions. I am grateful to those of you who make suggestions even though you have nothing to gain financially.

I used Ed Hamilton to research the best values in January, and they booked me a Sunsail 38 during one of their "double reef" weeks. The 30% discount brought the the price of this "premier" (0-3 year old) vessel to about the same as competitors' much older boats.


----------



## Alanr (Jan 11, 2013)

TakeFive said:


> I am considering chartering in BVI during early January 2013.
> 
> Does anyone have a recent review of Conch Charters, or other similar small charter operators in BVI? I've seen some posts up here that seem to indicate Conch may be going downhill, and would like to know if they've turned it around.
> 
> I would prefer responses from people with post counts over 100. Please do not post if you 1) registered for the sole purpose of trashing them or 2) work for the company by spamming the forum with fake praise. I will look at the posting history of each response to determine whether you fit #1 or #2.


I've chartered with them for about 25 years I know the owners personally, I can safely say that they give you the best value for the buck. The boats are well maintained and equipped,
If there's a problem they fix it. I might add that most of the problems have been my fault, I.e. leaving water pumps on and burning them, dead batteries because lights left on all day,
If I want a nicer looking boat I'd go to sun sail, they are usually newer, but the service is the same. The cost? Lots more.
Regards Alanr


----------



## sixdaytk (Jan 4, 2013)

I have chartered from Conch for the last two years and another upcoming trip in May. 1st time was a 52' Jeanneau and these last two times a 44' Lagoon Cat. No problems at all. Boats were clean and maintained. Well used boats but they were two thousand dollars less expensive than Moorings. Friendly staff. Did have a dingy engine problem once and they showed up that afternoon to fix it. See my trip report on visailing.com along with photos and itinerary. Last trip was May 2012.


----------



## Barrosa (Dec 3, 2012)

Never experienced these charters would love to know the responses of others any help would be appreciated.......


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Barrosa said:


> Never experienced these charters would love to know the responses of others any help would be appreciated.......


Many of us have chartered there repeatedly. Happy to help, but you should probably be more specific in what you're looking for. Also type either of the following into your search engine and you'll see a lot of discussion on this.

site:sailnet.com bvi

or

site:sailnet.com british virgin islands


----------

